# 9 months, still missing teeth



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter is nine months. As you can see on my avatar he is still missing his lower premolars. The lower left premolar just came in this week. It's been noticeable since two weeks ago, but stil needs more growing. Nothing yet on the lower right. Not even a bump under the gum. Is it normal to still have adult teeth missing at this age? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn't worry he won't miss it if it doesn't come in. It happens that a tooth won't come in and I think the premolar is the most common.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Thankyou. So you mean he may never get that tooth. Its such a big gap


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Missing premolars happen. Sometimes they can come in really late, but it won't be a problem for him if it doesn't come in.


----------

